# What is the best "cheap" guitar that you have owned?



## Koppas (May 22, 2016)

I bought my Korea made LTD MH-400 almost 10 years ago. I've been practising frequently on it, playing live shows, recording, using it with loads of different tunings... I have to say, for a $600 guitar, this is a very reliable instrument! Even to this day i use it for recordings and rehearsals.

Here's how it sounds in a couple of songs with my progressive metal band:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1lKDWPUvoM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI3q9eDxJGE

And a video cover of Threat Signal's Counterbalance solo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj5qtoiC9AQ


What is your best "cheap" guitar that you have owned?

Cheers from Sweden!


----------



## poiuu6 (May 22, 2016)

I had a yamaha pacifica for a couple of weeks that I was selling for a friend and there was something about that guitar. Wasnt great for heavy heavy stuff but was awesome to play and could pull off everything else I was using it for.


----------



## MajorTom (May 22, 2016)

What's your definition of cheap, because I'm very sure what I consider to be a cheap guitar, a lot of people here will consider them to be anything but cheap, some would even go so far as to say that they are expensive to very expensive.

So it would be nice to have a figure that everyone considers and agrees to be a cheap guitar.

And is repair work done to a guitar considered part of the guitars price, for example I have bought a number of guitars from the 50's however they all needed neck resets and other work, is the cost of having the neck reset and any other work that needed done to be included in the cost of the guitar?


----------



## JustMac (May 22, 2016)

'99 RG7421 in that weird dirty cherry colour, for dirt cheap, sounds and plays as good as a RG7 prestige after I put pickups and set it up. Evidently I'm missing something in my perceptive qualities in noticing  at best  a negligible difference between a 1200 guitar and a 350 one with 200 worth of mods. 

And I can attest to the Pacifica praise. My mate has one in this lovely aqua blue colour and it sounds/plays better than his American Strat. I want one ASAP!


----------



## larry (May 22, 2016)

RG8. 

Was surprised at how well it felt overall. I liked the pickups a lot more than I thought. Sometimes I feel seller's remorse.

It's an 8 string so not as relevant in this subforum.


----------



## jl-austin (May 22, 2016)

I would have to say the Godin Redline 1. 

A few years back I would go into a store and play a on a few low end Ibanez and LTD, I was always amazed at how solid they felt, especially the fixed bridge models, because the tremolo hardware on low end guitars is not-to-good. 

I have heard that there was at least 1 ESP artist (I forget who) that used both his ESP and his LTD model, because they had a different feel. The LTD was obviously good enough for him to use. 

I know several artist who tour with PRS SE models. Especially the Mike Mushok model, from a few years back. Obviously those guitars are good enough to tour with.

There is a lot of snobbery with guitars. But the reality is, there are a bunch of good inexpensive guitars out there.


----------



## MajorTom (May 22, 2016)

One that sticks out in my mind is an auction I won recently on Ebay, I usually never buy via auction on Ebay, in fact this guitar is the only thing that I have actually bought by auction on Ebay, I usually get outbid in the last second.

But earlier this month I won an auction for a 1967 Angelica twelve string acoustic guitar, not a 'Bedell Angelica', but just simply 'Angelica' they where made in Japan between the mid 60's up until about 1974, they where never expensive guitars when they where first made available, in fact they where cheap alternatives to American acoustics available from the mid 60's to the mid 70's.

The only reason why I bid on this guitar and bought it for the pricey sum of £48.75, including a non original hardcase and shipping, was it's age, I'm a sucker for old guitars, even if they sound like crap. It's in really really good condition, and has aged really really well, the colour that it has developed over the years is nice rich and deep.

I wouldn't call this my best cheap guitar though, it's the cheapest vintage guitar that I have ever bought, but to be honest you wouldn't gig with it, and not because of it's age, but because of it's sound, even after over fifty years the guitar has not mellowed, not nearly enough anyway, it's still a harsh sounding guitar that is not pleasing on the ears. Maybe in another fifty years it might have finally mellowed enough to the point where it is pleasing to the ears.


----------



## dmlinger (May 22, 2016)

Fernendes Monterey (Pro model I believe). It wasnt fancy, but it played well and sounded huge. $200. Sold it several years ago...posting this makes me kind of miss it!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 22, 2016)

I had an Ernie Ball SUB1 HH guitar for years in the early-mid 2000s, I think I paid around $250 for it and put in a TZ/AN set. It was definitely one of my favorite guitars while I had it, sadly it was stolen and I haven't been able to replace it with another one.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 22, 2016)

My Legator Ninja 200 SE 7 string

Has the best neck I've ever played. Great sounding stock pickups too.

It's really light weight (almost "cheap" light weight) and handles fine. Much nicer to play than, say, my Jackson DK2M.


----------



## Philip N (May 22, 2016)

Mine would be the Chapman ML1 from the very first run.
Hands down the best 300 guitar I ever played and probably the only guitar
I'll never sell. The neck feels like an old friend.

philip


----------



## abeigor (May 22, 2016)

This might be cheating, but I snagged an RG7321 for like $80 because there was something wrong with the neck. Passed the cash over the counter and asked them to take the neck off. They did, and found a little bit of sawdust residue in the pocket. They swept that out and put the neck back on and BAM, perfect. 
Even at full retail, that wasn't a pricey guitar, but it sure played nice.


----------



## Azeroth (May 22, 2016)

I bought a 1984-1987 MIJ squier in like new condition off an old friend for like 40 bucks. I later resold it for 400 when I wanted to upgrade some gear and invest in higher end stuff. it was such a smooth guitar


----------



## Bdtunn (May 22, 2016)

I had a really nice rg8 as well. 8's arnt my thing by man it played well. 
I had an OLP years and years andddd years ago that actually played amazing


----------



## marcwormjim (May 22, 2016)

Steinberger Spirit GT-Pro Deluxe for me: Neck-thru headless HSH with a trem. It changed my perspective on ergonomics and Korean quality, and is personally more comfortable to play than the Vigier Shawn Lane I had. 

It's a workhorse, and I refretted it stainless and put Lace Alumitones and a GK3 in it. The Musicyo business model was sadly ahead of its time.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 22, 2016)

Jackson JDR-94 from 90s. Pro axe fir dirty cheap.
Nowadays Jackson SLX. It only needs new pickups.


----------



## broj15 (May 22, 2016)

I had an MIK sf420 that I bought on impulse for $200. Everyone that's ever played it has said its one of the most comfortable guitars they've ever played. I recently sold it to my bassist so I still get to play and use it as my backup guitar.


----------



## lemeker (May 22, 2016)

It would have to be my Jackson PS4. This guitar is one reason why I like Jackson so much. I got it new at GC, for around $400, many moons ago. I've only put new pickups/pots in it. Tuned to D, it's still one of my main players. Of the guitars I own, it's one of my favorite.


----------



## porknchili (May 22, 2016)

If I count my RG520QS, which I got used for cheap ($350), then that would easily be my best cheap guitar.

If by cheap, you mean something that is cheap new then it would be my Douglas Hadron 727. Really nice for a sub $200 guitar: neck-thru, serviceable pickups, good-enough licensed FR, and lightweight. Too bad I got bored and decided to completely alter it beyond recognition...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 22, 2016)

A Laguna LE300. 







The Wilkinson trem was always stable as well as the neck. Locking tuners, a real mean sounding humbucker with a push pull pot for coil splitting. Was my main guitar for a few years of touring


----------



## Supernaut (May 22, 2016)

Bdtunn said:


> I had a really nice rg8 as well. 8's arnt my thing by man it played well.
> I had an OLP years and years andddd years ago that actually played amazing



Just bought a second hand rg8 with some d-activators in it.

Needs a new nut but man it's a great solid guitar. Neck joint is perfect, checked all the frets with a straight edge and they are absolutely spot on, all that's lacking is a bit of final polishing.


----------



## bzhan1 (May 22, 2016)

Beat up MIJ Rg7420 with the bubinga stripe neck. Trem sucked but one of the all time great 7 string necks on a $200 guitar cannot be beat. It literally had lower action, smoother fret ends, nicer wood grain, and thinner faster feel than a $1600 rgd2127z I sold.


----------



## ASoC (May 22, 2016)

My MIJ RG7421 with the one piece maple neck, it came to me in quite the condition. It had a poorly done finish job in an ugly, uneven green as well as having ebony stain all over the neck. The neck joint had a massive gap, because the screws/ferrules werent OEM parts and they were too small for the threads to properly grab the neck.However, it did come with Sperzel tuners and graphtech saddles. After a refinish and an electronics/parts upgrade it became quite a monstrosity.

Total investment for me ended up being about $500, and half of that was because of the BKPs I put in


----------



## watson503 (May 22, 2016)

My Jackson SLXT still surprises me - it was given to me by my father for my 40th birthday, he told me later on it was a B-stock and he scored it for @ $350. I've had it for over three years now and it has gotten some serious mileage put on it, still look forward to playing it every day. About 4 years ago I scored a Schecter Blackjack for @ $450 - that guitar was a joy to play and the only reason I sold it was I had to to fund my last NGD - would definitely buy another WMI-made guitar after owning that one.


----------



## Lasik124 (May 22, 2016)

My experiences with RG's have been nothing but positive.

I have an RG7321 and RG8004 that I'm rather pleased with for the price!


----------



## TuffyKohler (May 22, 2016)

got a MIM tele a couple weeks ago that is better than it should be. I got it to steal the neck off it. now it may stay together.

And then, Friday, my local music shop sold my bass and Yamaha THR amp. Came home with an '80's Burny Les Paul for a steal.

Holy crap it's good.


----------



## MajorTom (May 22, 2016)

A few years ago I bought three Fender vintage acoustic guitars from a guy who was clearing out a relative of his who had recently passed away belongings, a 1967, 1968, and a 1969 Fender Palomino Acoustic Guitars, these are the models of acoustic guitar that Johnny Cash used and that Tim Armstrong from the band Rancid uses and based his signature Fender acoustic Hellcats off of, they where also known as 'broomsticks' due to the 1'' wide aluminum tube that was located in the center of the guitar that ran the entire length of the guitar's body, to help with the guitar's stability.

Fender have never been known for making good acoustic guitars at any stage in their company's history, and the Fender Palomino Acoustic Guitar's where no exception, picture a dreadnought acoustic guitar with a bolt on neck complete with a Fender Stratocaster neck and headstock, and you have yourself a Fender Palomino Acoustic Guitar, even today you can buy them in collectors grade condition for not a lot of money:

https://reverb.com/uk/item/929791-vintage-1960s-fender-palomino-johnny-cash-acoustic-guitar

Fender Palomino | Vintage Guitar® magazine



Well I got offered these three vintage Fenders from somebody clearing out a recently deceased relatives possessions, this guy knew nothing about the guitars nor their value, and I liked the name on the headstock, the age of them, the fact that they where the model of guitar played by Johnny Cash in his heyday, so I agreed to buy them, but since the seller had no clue as to their value we agreed that the person selling then would get them professionally appraised first, and then take it from there with how much I was to pay for all three of them.

He organized two appraisers to give the guitars an inspection and value them, one was a guitar shop I will not name, and the other was an antiques dealer who specialized in musical instruments.

So this guy takes these three what would of been forty year old guitars to the guitar shop first, who where quick to tell him that nowadays nobody is interested in buying acoustic guitars that aren't electro acoustics, and that this shop themselves wouldn't be able to sell them unless a pickup was installed, they wouldn't even be interested in trying to sell them on commission without some form of pickup installed, but the owner would take them off the owners hands for peanuts for himself as he was in no rush to get an electro acoustic for himself, so he could take his time installing a pickup in them. 

Needless to say that they managed to convince the owner to install the cheapest and worst under saddle pickup system that was not discrete at all, it was basically a really really cheap and nasty non branded copy of the Fishman pickup and preamp system, this thing was so cheap it didn't even have a tuner built into it, and they went to town on what they charged not only for the cheap and nasty no name copies of the Fishman pickup and preamp system but also on how much they charged him for installing those nasty pieces of junk.

When the owner gets these guitars back from the cowboy guitar shop guys, he finally takes it to the professional antique musical instrument appraiser, and this guy went nuts, and told the owner bluntly that the guitar shop had basically screwed him over and not ruined but destroyed these guitars resale value and what they are worth, and that they where trying to get him to sell them the three guitars for next to nothing, or get him to pay them to install pickups in them, and that since the guitar shop had not only ruined the guitars buy installing a pickup and preamp system in them, but a cheap rubbish one at that, and badly installed it too, that the guitars which would of been worth around £1,500.00 each where now worth at the most £200.00 to £250.00 for the three, I paid £225.00 for the three of them.

One thing that I will say about the appraiser, he was not cheap, but he was extremely professional, and after he found out what the guitar shop had done to these three guitars, and what they had done to the owner of the guitars to screw him over, he made it his mission in life to not only get that guitar shop closed, but to get them to reimburse the owner of the three vintage Fender acoustics for their full value before they butchered them. And hats off to the appraiser he managed to do that.

I still have these Fenders, though I have upgraded the electrics to proper top of the range electrics, it's a shame that these guitars where ruined with electrics being added to them in the first place all because of a greedy unscrupulous guitar shop owner who had no morals and took advantage of somebodies lack of knowledge, and I must admit, it still pains me to look at these guitars and see them with preamps and electronics that where never intended to be features on these guitars, and in fact where not invented until decades after these guitars where no longer in production.


----------



## jeremyb (May 22, 2016)

Ibanez S420, still regret selling that one....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 22, 2016)

My Ibanez DT200.


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 22, 2016)

All my guitars can be found for <= $400 (if you go used). All of them play exceptionally well and I can't imagine what a better playing guitar would feel like. My RG8 and Hellraiser are especially easy to play.


----------



## The 1 (May 22, 2016)

prs se


----------



## wiretap (May 23, 2016)

LTD Phoenix 400. Indonesian made, and a great guitar. Sounded and played really well, and surprisingly flawless on the fit and finish end of things.

Also have a killer partscaster tele but I'm not really counting that.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (May 23, 2016)

Really old picture of my Ibanez RG2ex1 and a 1991 Fender Heartfield Talon, both played really great. Wish i still had them.


----------



## Edika (May 23, 2016)

For me it is a Squier MIJ Floyd Rose II modern series. It was my first guitar, I still have it and I won't ever sell it. I got it used from a friend It has the most comfortable neck profile I've ever played. The stock pups are not bad but I haven't played it through a good amp to know. They're not high output that's for sure.


----------



## Dayn (May 23, 2016)

I've only had three electrics. A Golden Ton starter pack from Aldi, a BC Rich Mockingbird Firebreather, and an Ibanez RG2228.

By default, that Mockingbird was great. Nice and simple with 24 frets. It was a great one to practice on. After I got my RG2228, I threw in some new hardware and gave it to my nephew.

Sounded so much better with my mods. It really was a powerful foundation to have. Plus, dragons! It looked cool!


----------



## EarlWellington (May 23, 2016)

Ibanez SZ320 with DiMarzio X2N and D-Activator X in it... it sounds amazing and just plays so well. I have much more expensive guitars but it's the one I go to when I want to just jam


----------



## Sumsar (May 23, 2016)

Would be my Ibanez RG7321 which I brought used for 300$ and then got a used ibanez blaze7 and paf pro7 also used for another 100$. Plays amazingly and sounds great for a 400$ guitar.
Downsides are the tuners which are not fantastic and the brigde which is not very comfy.

I have written alot of songs on it, though I have never recorded it for album purposes due to the tuning not being stable enough to record with.

My best 'steal' would be my ESP LTD JH600 (s'n key version) which I got for 500$ used (has two dents on the body, but thats that). 2x emg81, original floyd rose, maple neck though alder body with ebony fretboard, top Corean build quality. Beat that


----------



## DeathCubeK (May 23, 2016)

OLP MM1. great guitar.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 23, 2016)

it was my first guitar...got it for my 16th b-day from my parents

the cort effector w/built in effects from the sears mail order catalog lol. heres what they look like...


----------



## Triple-J (May 23, 2016)

Never had much money so I've owned an awful lot of cheap guitars it's hard to pick as many of the 6's have been great but not so much the 7's so my favourite is a Jackson JS32-7Q that I picked up last year.

Everything about the guitar is solid and much better than I initially expected but I recently changed tuners to vanson locking and pickups to a Duncan Distortion bridge & Full Shred neck and I could not be happier but best of all I picked it up for around £80 cheaper than usual due to a pricing mistake.


----------



## metale (May 23, 2016)

All my guitars are cheapies 

Best as in "best specs, fit and finish for what it costs" it's the JS32-7Q:







Best as in raw power and sustain, like "let me just tear that wall down", the Epiphone:






Best as can-do-everything, extremly flexible guitar and best-sorted, the white Squier:


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 23, 2016)

This is pushing the limits of "cheap" I think but as far as playing and sounding great, the Iron Label S series was top notch. It had some flaws in the build like wonky pickups routes, but man it was a joy to play. I'm still not sure why I sold it - If i did not already have my RG921 I never would have.







A close second is my first guitar, a Fender Squire II. I still have the guitar sort of, my beater strat uses the maple neck from it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 23, 2016)

Godin Freeway Classic. Less than $500 new (Canadian), purchased 2004 or 2005, plays as well (out of the box) if not better than any guitar I've ever played (Gibson, PRS Core, Fender USA, etc.) with top quality construction.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 23, 2016)

My LTD EC400AT (les paul thickness eclipse) - got it for $200 because it had a ding on the back and it's been one of my best players. In fact, all my ltd's have been awesome guitars. they've also all been MIK, however.


----------



## NeglectedField (May 23, 2016)

My Korean 2004 Ibanez RG321BKF. Good enough to justify putting BKPs in, although I did have the pots and jack swapped out as they were crackly. Never parting with it as long as I'm alive.


----------



## LTigh (May 24, 2016)

Gotta be the factory 2nd Omen Extreme 7 I got from Gear Orphanage.

Despite being a second, only thing "wrong" with it is a couple of sanding scuffs underneath the finish on the lower end of the back side of the body that it took me a high-powered flashlight and a lot of looking to find.

Also, the frets aren't quite as well-finished as the ones on the MIK and MIJ guitars I've had, but they're very serviceable.

That being said, plays like a dream, wonderful tones (yes, even with the stock pickups that everyone seems to hate), so much so that I'm having second thoughts about the pickup swap I wanted to do (Nazgul/Sentient), looks purty to boot.

Then again, I have it tuned to dropped F#, so that may mitigate some of the harsh and glassy tones people seem to associate with the stock (import) Schecter pickups.


----------



## zeropoint (May 24, 2016)

Jackson JS22-7. I feel like I got a really good one. I play it over my Ibanez S series 7 most of the time, and it feels better than my old RG 7621 as well.


----------



## BigBadAl (May 24, 2016)

Most of my "cheap guitars" have been utter crap , but about 7 years ago I lucked upon a "B" stock Schecter Damien Special on E-Bay.

It has 2 binding/purfling problems , and a funky quilted top. 
for about $400 w/ shipping it has been a wonderful workhorse for me , Re-ignited my passion for playing.

I just had to get rid of the EMG Hzs in it , and after a multitude of different pups I settled with some equally cheap GFS Crunchy Pats. 

and voila easy as that the GAS settled in for more expensive guitars , and a mind numbing ability to scour E-bay for hours , and hours.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 24, 2016)

My Peavey Wolfgang Special... bought it new in 1997 for $600. There's a reason why bands like Soilwork use these to record in the studio.

Also, my 6-string ESP LTD F-2005 and EC 30th anniversary guitars. EMGs, SS frets, ebony, each for about $300 used. Same quality, or better, than other LTD's that go for almost $1k.










For 7-string, I would say my Schecter Loomis 7FR for $700 new. It was one of the cheapest sevens at the time and IMO the playability and tone rival most of the high end sevens that I have (or have played).


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 24, 2016)

Jackson ps4 after a pickup swap.


----------



## bostjan (May 24, 2016)

I only ever once bought a cheap guitar I regretted buying: a mid 1990's Epiphone LP-whatever. The guitar slowly disintegrated on me, and I ended up forsaking my love of the LP style over it.

The cheapest electric I had ever bought was a Teisco Del Ray, for $30. There was nothing wrong with it, aside from looks.

But the best bang for the buck, for me, was a Dean AV7 (seven string) I bought for $99. Looked great, played great, sounded great, felt great, under a hundred bucks. I had no idea why more people didn't buy them.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 24, 2016)

My old Jackson js22-7 was an awesome guitar for 180 brand new. Hardtail, 26.5 inch scale 7 with a maple fretboard? Hell yeah. I kinda want another one just to have.


----------



## ck3 (May 24, 2016)

Though not dirt cheap, my pick would have to be the 2006 Schecter S-1 Elite that I purchased new during the year of its release and have continued to use (with stock pickups) to this very day. It has been dubbed "Cleatus", sounds amazing in Eb standard tuning with all forms of gain, and will likely be in my collection for many years to come. 

Another affordable brand I've tried to like in recent years (since making the transition to ERGs) has been Agile, though there have always been issues with build quality, electronics, etc. with all Agiles I've owned, and many were flipped or returned.


----------



## Zinter (May 24, 2016)

I got a 2010 Epiphone Les Paul Standard a few years back with a nice amber/yellow flamed top for $100 in new condition off kijiji (canadian craigslist) and put in some Gibson pickups with new pots, flipped the magnet in the neck one and had a GaryMoore-mobile. After a fret dress it sets up with lower action than my Gibsons...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (May 24, 2016)

MIK Squier circa 1986. Very good.


----------



## vibrantgermancities (May 24, 2016)

The old Korean Parkers were absolutely top notch. I've got two of the two-knob 6-in-a-line PM20 Hornets and they are utterly fantastic - only paid circa £200 for each. Pickups were a little weak in one, but other than that they're just super-playable.


----------



## kyrthon (May 25, 2016)

My first electric was a Yamaha SE 150 and it was my main guitar for 20+ years. Still have it but it needs a fret job badly.


----------



## Thanatopsis (May 25, 2016)

No question my LTD MH100-QMNT. It feels and plays amazing, and once I replaced the ....ty stock pickup in the bridge with an SH-5 Duncan Custom it sounds amazing too.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 25, 2016)

My Indo Made Heafy LPC 7.


----------



## Cheap (May 25, 2016)

i stumbled my way into a '93 or so Ibanez RT that has become my 'control' guitar. even selling a prs i just picked up because it doesn't do as much for me as my $300 ibby strat experiment..


----------



## madrigal77 (May 26, 2016)

Posted this on the ESP thread already, but may as well here too. Ltd 401vf. Paid 200 new for it.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 26, 2016)

My first guitar, it was a Dean Evo 60, bought it on scratch n' dent special from the Musician's Friend clearance place in Kansas City. I think they were $400 new, I got mine for $250 with one little nick in the paint by the jack plate. That thing was a lot nicer than I realized, I never should have sold it.


----------



## manu80 (May 26, 2016)

Ibanez rgr321
Very good finish, sounds great with new pup's in it. Great value for money


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 26, 2016)

metale said:


>



I'm no Squire expert, but that can't possibly be a standard finish right?
It's fvcking amazing looking either way!


----------



## stevexc (May 26, 2016)

How cheap is cheap? My H-1001, which cost me just shy of $600, is one of my favorite guitars ever - I've gotten it set up so perfectly for how I play that everything else pales.

If that's not quite "cheap" enough, my good ol' M-10. Cheap and effective, cost me like $200 with some mics and an amp and some other crap. It's one of the older MiK ones too, actually built fairly well.


----------



## bostjan (May 26, 2016)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I'm no Squire expert, but that can't possibly be a standard finish right?
> It's fvcking amazing looking either way!



I initially thought it was a negative image of a flamed sunburst guitar. Maybe a rosewood neck and a maple board and it is.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 26, 2016)

Charvel Model 1. Holds its own daily against some much nicer guitars, including an 01 USA PRS and a LP I had custom built for me. Just a solid guitar, and I traded for it to a guy for a guitar I wasn't using at all because I hated the way it played. 

The Charvel gets played daily; will alternate on tracks between that and the PRS for most things. They complement each other really well.

Can usually find them for around $300-$400 used.


----------



## tylerpond05 (May 26, 2016)

This super cheap JS













But in all honesty, it was the LTD EC256 that I had for a while. my only thing i'd change is that I wish LTD made the body similar to their "vintage" model EC's with not tummy cut and thicker body. Pups were great for a $350 guitar and loves the single coil tones


----------



## metale (May 26, 2016)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> I'm no Squire expert, but that can't possibly be a standard finish right?
> It's fvcking amazing looking either way!





bostjan said:


> I initially thought it was a negative image of a flamed sunburst guitar. Maybe a rosewood neck and a maple board and it is.



Thanks!  No, not stock at all, it is veeery modified. Threads here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...izations/304770-refinish-ideias-my-strat.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...new-refinish-day-pickups-frets-pickguard.html


----------



## Ebart (May 27, 2016)

Definitely Brian Moore i1. For what you get for the price, it's amazing.


----------



## Malkav (May 27, 2016)

Got myself a Cort NZS-1 ages ago, paid R3000 which is about $190, it was brand new from the retailer cause they brought in 7 and sold a total of none over 2 years so I scored a deal  Seymour Duncan pickups, T.O.M hardware, Sperzel locking tuners, thick maple cap, American basswood body, ebony fretboard. Seriously awesome guitar for the price I paid for it, but that inlay is awful and I eventually ended up selling it for the same price I paid.


----------



## Aso (May 27, 2016)

My Charvel Model 2's and 5's are great cheap guitars and I wouldn't trade them for anything different. The other "cheap" guitar I had that I wish I never sold was a Jackson Custom Shop JJ1 that I paid $550 for because the custom shop sold it to me at cost.


----------



## sezna (May 27, 2016)

I have a green Yamaha Pacifica 312 that I got at an antique shop for $100. The only thing antique about it was a bit of rusting and some dirty strings. Cleaned it up, gave it some new strings, and now it's one of my favorite guitars. Looks good, too. This is a pic I found on google but it's the exact same model I have.


----------



## Brandonparty (May 27, 2016)

I had a super similar Kijiji story - grabbed an Epi Slash Tobacco Burst LP for $200 in mint condition with the hardshell case and all the goodies. The fellow bought it to learn guitar but didn't ever follow through. That thing played better and had nicer looking woods than 90% of the Gibsons I have ever owned, plus had the Slash SD Alnico IIs in it. That was a great "cheap" guitar!


----------



## CapnForsaggio (May 27, 2016)

I have a Michael Kelly Patriot Limited (burl top) I bought used for $240.

It makes every Epiphone/Gibson LP I have ever touched look like a joke, as far as finish quality goes. And it sounds great. Needs new pickups.


----------



## cubix (May 27, 2016)

I would have to say Ibanez S420. Absolutely wonderful guitar, I sold my S prestige because of it as it weighed 1kg less (yes, 1kg less and was also made of mahogany). I did handle quite a few guitars and if you want a good value go for Ibanez with the most "basic" finish. Avoid binding, fancy inlays, fancy tops etc. because that's where you can get some flaws and hickups in cheap guitars (or they are skimping on something else and putting sprinkles on a turd lol). You will most likely have to do some fret work if you want low action, but it's worth it.


----------



## robski92 (May 27, 2016)

My old Peavey Tracer was a pretty amazing guitar. I paid $125 for it I think? The Kahler trem held tuning really well and it was a shred monster. I still kick my self for trading that one in. Also my MiJ RG421 was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Exodus5 (May 29, 2016)

Tie between the following:
1990's red flame top Jackson PS4. Neck was soooooo comfortable. Ended up getting a German Schaller trem and a set of Dimarzios and that guitar was every bit as good as any superstrat I've played. $175
1990's Yamaha RGZ121d - even before pickups this $100 electric was nice. I actually screwed up the body trying to refinish it and used the neck for years on a Franken-tele
2000's Epiphone LP flame top. It was better than several US Les Pauls I've played


----------



## ThomasUV777 (May 31, 2016)

I got a squier bullet strat in a "stupid" trade deal. I've had so much fun with that thing, I'm starting to wonder why I own guitars that cost 20 times the amount of a squier.

Ow yeah, GAS.


----------



## Threadnaught (May 31, 2016)

One of my favourite guitars to play has always been my Cort M600L. Mahogany body and set neck with a maple veneer, Mighty Mite alnico 5 pickups with a coil tap, tune-o-matic bridge.

Sounds great, with a real balanced tone - can do anything from heavy chunk to singing leads and can go to drop C without any adjustments needed. Got mine for about £350 maybe 8 - 10 years ago...I can't find the email from the seller so that means it's before I switched to gmail...which was in 2005. So...yeah.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 1, 2016)

Depending on peoples definition of cheap or good value for money, I have scored a few very very old guitars, particular a parlor guitar made out of birch wood, from the early 1930's, and in quite frankly amazing condition for a couple of grand, I am by no means saying that this is a cheap guitar, however I am saying that for the age, condition, historical value and colectability of the guitar, I consider it to be an amazing value for money guitar.

It also sounds really harsh and quite frankly nasty, has not truss rod, and the only reason why the neck is still straight is because it is about six inches thick at the first fret and eight at the twelfth fret, this thing puts baseball bats to shame.


----------



## raytsh (Jun 1, 2016)

The first batch Chapman ML2, I had two of those, were quite decent for the price of about 450GBP.


----------



## Force (Jun 1, 2016)

Low end guitars don't get any better than this


----------



## crg123 (Jun 1, 2016)

+1 '99 RG7421, especially with a new pair of pickups. I also added Hipshot saddles, Hipshot o-ring knobs and hipshot tuners, along with a BKP Painkiller set + Dimarzio Superswitch. Considering I got the guitar itself for 4 guitar pedals I wasn't using at the time I still consider it a good investment. The Guitar is a beast.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 10, 2016)

Not counting the guitars I simply had a sentimental attachment to, the best cheap guitar I've ever owned was actually an acoustic. 

It was an Art & Lutherie Cedar Dreadnaught. It only cost me about $200 but it had the best (to my taste) and most distinct tone I've ever heard in an acoustic. It was warm and deep and subtle. Acoustics are almost always made out of solid spruce top because the goal is to cut through the mix as much as possible but this Cedar was just warm and smooth and reminded me of chocolate. It occurs to me that it was probably the combination of Cherry back and sides and Cedar top, which I had never owned before. I loved it. Even just opening the case was great because it smelled awesome every time. (I'm the only person on this thread who had odor of guitar factor into why he picked it as best)

It was pretty solidly made, too. Art & Lutherie is one of the Godin brands. They are made in French Canada and I love them. I had to sell it for rent money once and I completely regret that, it's the one and only acoustic I wish I hadn't let go of.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 11, 2016)

All of mine were Squiers oddly enough. The first was my first actual electric, which I stupidly let my guitar mentor convince me was a bad deal but I'm now pretty convinced was an early Japanese Squier and was ....ing fantastic.

The 2nd was actually a recent Vintage Modified (Black strat style). That thing was amazing for the money. Kind of wish I hadn't traded that guitar in now. With some new pickups and bridge it was absolutely ace and better than any MIM strat I've ever had (which also need new pickups at the least so it's kind of a wash).

Oddly enough, all of the MIC Squiers and Fenders have had MUCH better fretwork than the MIM Fenders. The Classic Vibe strats slay the MIM Standards by a mile out of the box.


----------



## rampant (Jun 11, 2016)

Jackson JS32Q. Less than $300 US new, played amazing. Pickups were good. I have a really hard justifying the price of other things now.


----------



## rampant (Jun 11, 2016)

Mordacain said:


> Oddly enough, all of the MIC Squiers and Fenders have had MUCH better fretwork than the MIM Fenders. The Classic Vibe strats slay the MIM Standards by a mile out of the box.



Totally agree. I was appalled by the MIM jaguar I played in a shop the other day. 800?? The cheap squires they had were actually better players. Really sad. It makes me avoid MIM guitars now.


----------



## laxu (Jun 11, 2016)

This Fenix Les Paul Custom copy I still own. Crap pickups and some of the inlays are not totally centered but otherwise it's pretty great. Correctly set neck angle, Gotoh hardware, solid 2-piece flamed maple top (no veneer) and 2 piece mahogany back. Plays like butter and sounds great with the Mastertone (RIP) active pickusp in it.


----------



## budda (Jun 11, 2016)

My MIM fenders (two) and my PRS SE's. All very solid, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy or recommend them.


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 11, 2016)

They're not my thing but I have to give a lot of respect to modern era Jackson's entry level line. What they can offer for just $300 is mind-blowing: bound headstocks and necks, graphite-reinforced, sleek feeling necks with COMPOUND RADIUS, no less. Good build quality, too. That's tough to top, I don't see Ibanez offering the same in their similarly priced models.


----------



## Opion (Jun 11, 2016)

Yeah! I own an Indo LTD M200FM and after I replaced nearly everything you could replace on it (Grovers, DiMarzios, Genuine Floyd Rose) it is quite literally one of my favorite guitars ever - it plays effortlessly and has a very interesting tone, round but with a really nice snarl. Perfect for 80s metal, technical death, tapping stuff, etc. It's 10 years old and it's still kicking.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a fair number of boutique guitars but what is getting the majority of the playing time right now is an LTD Viper Baritone (VB-400). I got it for about $250 right here on this forum. 

Over the years I've had a bunch of LTDs, all of which did the job. I recently sold all of them but kept the Viper. Love that thing. I've had maybe 4 of them and decided this time around to keep it.


----------



## gujukal (Jun 14, 2016)

My white Jackson DK2M only cost around $300 used and played great, sold it though which i kinda regret. My LTD MH1000NT 2004 which i bought used in 08 is still one of my favourite guitars ever. Very high quality for a relatively cheap price.


----------



## SwanWings (Jun 14, 2016)

I had a Schecter omen 6 for a looonnng time that I had modded with sd pickups and some locking tuners. One of the best playing and sounding guitars I've owned. I got robbed about 5 years ago, and it unfortunately was one of the casualties. 

I got my Banshee 7 for under 400 when they were blowing them out last summer, so that's pretty cool....


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Jun 14, 2016)

Definitely my 1989 RG550. MIJ to what Ibanez guys now consider prestige precision before they had a prestige line. 

Wizard 1 neck is my favorite of all time and makes.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 14, 2016)

Ibanez SZ520QM. It wasn't perfect, and I didn't much care for the bridge, but there was definitely something special about it.


----------



## Bartrock (Jun 14, 2016)

I am totally in love with my Ibanez Destroyer.A 2014 DT520.


----------



## Black43 (Jun 15, 2016)

Picked up two the other day. One still need an input jack but for under 200 all up I've come across a hell of a deal. The Greco in particular sounds super heavy, got an EMG from the 90s tucked away in the bridge. Can't put it down and once the Profile's up and running it'll be the same story. The neck on the Profile is amazing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 15, 2016)

I've got a laguna white super strat (hss configuration) that's pretty awesome. I only paid like 130$ for it. The swamp ash body and the single coils give me some great violin like tones. The middle position (on my 5-way switch) gives me a spanky borderline tele sound. Definitely doesn't hurt that the bridge pickup has some good growl to it. It has ridiculous sustain compared to my other cheap guitars (must be that swamp ash combined with a really tight neck pocket).


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 15, 2016)

My Ibanez Art100 that I paid 275 for brand new. Bought it as a mod guitar and also because I like the color on it. Still play the hell out of that guitar and for some reason, it sounds absolutely monstrous at lower tunings.


----------



## Albionic (Jun 15, 2016)

A friend sold me a Japanese Jackson dk2ff for £120 a few years back as it has a repaired crack in the headstock. He always has his guitars professionally set up so it played great and the repair has never moved its solid as a rock. It has the Duncan designed pups The single coils were OK but the bridge humbucker was awful so I bought an entwistle dark star nd for the bridge for about £20 and chucked it in there and it's a really great guitar now.


----------

